
The Chinese phone giant that beat Apple to Africa - chrischen
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/10/tech/tecno-phones-africa/index.html
======
Simulacra
On a related note, there is an excellent podcast about Huawei and the scandal
its CFO is embroiled in up north called "Sanctioned"

